# Debt management jobs



## kellz85 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi everyone 

I'm new to the forum and looking some advise on finding work. I have been on the Gold Coast for few months now, I've been lucky enough to find work in a local tavern to help keep the funds available but would really love some office work again. I'm here on a 457 visa and have already completed my 3months regional so am able to apply for a second year visa in dec. it just seems no matter how many jobs I apply for I don't seem to hear back and anything I do are all rejections even though I have a an eligible working visa.

Any help would be much appreciated.

I previously worked in an insolvency practitioners in Ireland before coming to australia, I have given a brief outline of what my work consisted of; 

Financial Solutions Advisor

Assessing client’s financial situations and advising on best solution to each of their needs.
Liaising and negotiating with creditors on the best way forward for our mutual clients.
Client base of around 350 both UK and Republic of Ireland
Negotiate a debt management plan for clients depending on their income and expenditure.
Using an internet based system interlocking all members of the department.
Credit control – liaising with our financial manager to ensure all payments are in and chasing customers when required.
Processing and allocating customer payments.
Adhere to the strict confidentiality policy.
Sage and Internet Based package Debtflow used.



Receptionist 

Was first point of contact for all customers.
Answer incoming calls in a professional manner and directing them through to the relevant departments.
Meeting and greeting clients at front of house.
Record incoming post / faxes.
Organise outgoing post / special deliveries.
Responsible for stationary supplies for all departments and sort purchase orders.
Covered in the supervisor’s department on an ongoing basis which involved completing various reports ready to be sent to all known creditors

Thanks

Kellz


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

The job market in Australia is tough but Gold Coast is really hard. There are a lot of people that commute to Brisbane each day because there are no jobs on the gold coast. Due to this they may prefer to employee someone with a longer visa who they won't need to worry that can only stay a short time. 

Have you tried recruitment agencies?

Do you mean WHV?


----------



## kellz85 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mish said:


> The job market in Australia is tough but Gold Coast is really hard. There are a lot of people that commute to Brisbane each day because there are no jobs on the gold coast. Due to this they may prefer to employee someone with a longer visa who they won't need to worry that can only stay a short time. Have you tried recruitment agencies? Do you mean WHV?


Yeah got that impression  yeah have registered with a few but have had no joy.

Yeah WHV


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

kellz85 said:


> Yeah got that impression  yeah have registered with a few but have had no joy.
> 
> Yeah WHV


WHV will make it even harder . Keep trying and look at your resume too.


----------



## kellz85 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok, thanks 😊


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

keep trying. the job market is getting tougher, just like in other countries in EU and the US.
However, with the huge pile of private debts there is, and interest rates that should go up sooner or later (they are at their 60 years low), a lot of people here will have troubles paying their mortgage loan and private loans back. 
I forecast there will be job opportunities for a skilled person in debt management.


----------



## kellz85 (Jul 27, 2014)

Cheers for that, will do 🐨😊


----------

